# 2 designs which one looks better? with poll!



## DenZ0r (Oct 19, 2007)

Hi guys,

Since you guys like to do a "which one you like most?" poll, I ll have another one!

It's my Jewel aquarium build into a viv!

I have 2 designs because the first was not really appealing to me!

SO 

Which one do you like the Most?

*Option 1*

*FTS*









*Zoomed*












*Option 2*

*FTS*









*Zoomed*










Thx Dennis


----------



## gold3nku5h (Jul 24, 2008)

I like it with the stump, but thats cause i love trees and am dying to get a nice stump in my paladarium. It also adds a nice color contrast, but will probably fade after its covered in moss, or dampened alot.* Im about to air layer a bald cypress for use in mine, and will slowly bonsai it.*


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

#2 hands down. #1 has a big biomass in the corner, it draws your eye there and you get stuck visually in that upper rigth corner. #2 has mid range plants the flow gently from the right to the left. This allows your eye to move through the tank. This results in a more balanced tank.


----------



## Bob S (Mar 5, 2008)

I like them both you do a good design. I know what its like to want to change the way a viv looks. I have changed my first viv so many times and still want to make it changes.


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

I like #2, but think the heartleaf fern would look better then the multicolor plant.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

They both look great but I think I'm going with opt #2 . The broms look really nice. Where did you get them from?


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Yeah the Broms are the best part for sure. I love that look.


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

The first tank is good, but the second is much more balanced out, the left side of the first tank looks pretty barren compared to the rest of the tank. But the stump in the first tank is pretty cool.


----------



## denfrogs (Dec 10, 2007)

The first one hands down , but i would put two more broms in addition to it.


----------



## andrew__ (Sep 23, 2007)

I would say somewhere in the middle... add maybe 2 more broms to the first and another smaller clump of the same fern you have on the right on the left (or just wait until what's there grows in) and it'll look great.


----------



## S2H5287 (Sep 7, 2006)

Option two, but also dependent on frogs going in. But regardless i do love seeing frogs sit thier little butts in and on the broms


----------



## denfrogs (Dec 10, 2007)

ya , what frogs are going in it ?


----------



## DenZ0r (Oct 19, 2007)

hi,
Thanks for the answers! I like option 2 the best also! Its the current design.
The broms are from a dutch guy who has a brom greenhouse in germany! I also buy broms from him. He has the best broms from my region in my opinion.
The tank will house a small group op tinctorius yellowbacks! 

Also the left of the viv is a little bare. The javamoss does grow very well and will cover the waterfall and the begonia schultzei will cover the left background i hope. 

Will post some pics if the frogs are in and when it grows in more.

Thanks for the answers.


Greetings dennis


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

Both designs look great, but I prefer number one. I like the ferns, but I think if you were to go with option one, you should add some type of plant on the background to the left-- there's sort of an empty space there!

Again, both look awesome, and good luck with your tincs!

[edit = I just saw that said you were putting java in the empty space, so nevermind!]


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

I think they both are fine...


----------



## Mac (Aug 14, 2007)

kyle1745 said:


> I think they both are fine...


ahh, Kyle, always so complacent...  I can just imagine your tone of voice, sigh...


----------



## kamazza (Sep 2, 2008)

I like the second one, it is much more balanced and I like that there are more broms.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

while they are both great, it all depends on what types of frogs you are keeping if you are gonna have frogs that will make use of the broms then use them, if not then go with the first option.


----------



## widmad27 (Aug 9, 2006)

Mix some of the fern in from the right hand side of the option 2 tank amongst the broms and I think it would look pretty...nice tank otherwise.


----------



## bobberly1 (Jul 16, 2008)

I said Option 2 just because you're keeping tropical frogs and that's the theme of the enclosure. Option 1 would be great for a native or temperate species.


----------



## MarcNem (Dec 13, 2008)

First off, I think both of them are very nice. I think the second tank has a better balance, but I think the first tank would be more suitable for a group of Tincs. 
Great job on both.


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

functionally and visually i would go with number 2 all the way.


----------



## jausi (May 14, 2008)

I'll say both look asome the is hard to deside, but tanlk # 1 for me looks more natural, but if I had to choose I go for both hehehe


----------



## Fishman (Jan 16, 2007)

Yup #2, for the balance.


----------



## AJ50504 (Dec 3, 2008)

I like the 2nd one , although you should be verry proud of both


----------

